# Holy giant gross bugs, Batman!



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I knew that my wood pile wasn't properly stored, and that I hadn't properly processed it for a future in woodworking, so today I did some pre-spring cleaning and thinned out the pile. Some of the maple chunks o' trunk were too big to load into the wheel barrow, so I split them with an axe. They split open easily and these giant larvae fell out! They must really like the maple. I've seen some like this in the wood before, but never even close to this size!

















Most of the wood that was poorly stored was rotting, had way too much fungus, or had obvious signs of bugs, so I put most of it on the curb. Whatever I keep will be moved to a sunny spot and covered with a black tarp. Maybe I can cook whatever critters remain.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Reminds me of the Lion King. "Slimy, yet satisfying" :laughing:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Had to throw away a pile of English Walnut once, same thing.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those look tasty.why didn't you hold that little critter in your hand for the photo shoot? Lol


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

They're so creepy! The eating end could probably get through my hand in one chomp. :O


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Good fishin bait.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

b00kemdano said:


> They're so creepy! The eating end could probably get through my hand in one chomp. :O


Oh there not that bad. It's no worse than a leach. Lol


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

MTL said:


> Good fishin bait.


:thumbsup:Sort of what I was thinking!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm I am thinking maybe Powder Post Beetles. They are from what I heard mainly munching on the hard woods. They do look like what I found in a load of cherry rough cut boards I got a while back. Needles to say I had to do alot of trimming of them to cut all that away and right into the burn pit they went.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Sautee with a little garlic butter... Yum Yum!!!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I'm thinking that Bear Grylls would have downed 
them in 2 stages.
Stage 1 - Bite the head off (and discard).
Stage 2 - Swallow.
Then search for more and repeat the process. :thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Not Powderpost Beetles*

Those are definitely not powderpost beetles. The adult and larvae of the powderpost beetle are only about 1/4" in size max. It is more likely one of the many longhorned beetles or the metallic wood boring beetles.

Either way, they are full of protein and I agree with MTL - a little garlic butter, a hot skillet - delicious :laughing:


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

First you bite the head off, then you suck the juice out, then you throw the skin away. :laughing: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*Thems is wood grubs.*

Moth larvae even.
But heck, what ya got there aint but big 'nuf fer a snack.:no:
This...is a real wood grub.
Jist enough fer a sammich :yes:
Splash some tabasco on it.....Mmmmmmmm..:laughing:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Pop it in a frying pan and snack away.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

:tooth:


----------

